# Texturising Soya Milk



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey folks,

I have used soya milk before, but I haven't managed to get the same lush, silky, tight microfoam that I get with semi skimmed milk. We like the taste of sweetened soya milk in our cappos and are making a concerted effort to come off cows milk. I always have a thick mucus at the back of my nose and throat and am sure it is down to my drinking cows milk all the time. I did have a go at foaming some soya the other day and while the results were pretty good they didn't compare with the results that I get with cows milk. I ended up with a few bubbles that I couldn't get rid of before the milk reached temperature.

I was therefore wondering if someone had a definitive way for getting good results? I have been on Youtube, but I can't find anything that helps.

Thanks alot


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep the temp down to *58c* (at 65c it starts to set like custard)

What brand are you using? If you can get hold of some Bonsoy I found that has less bubbles than some of the other brands when steaming. Not sure why.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks alot, Glenn. We use Morrisons sweetened uht. Some may scoff, but it does have a nice coconutty taste and doesn't overpower the coffee, but actually compliments it. Before I switched to the Silvia wand I did use the standard issue parranello and did get good results with it. I have found that because the soya milk has a consistency of a full fat cows milk the bubbles don't disperse as easily. While you are steaming semi skimmed and the tip of the wand is on the top of the milk, the bubbles are drawn towards the wand and sucked in, but with the soya it seems to stay where it is and possibly the only way to deal with it would be to chase the bubbles around the jug. I guess i'll have to keep on persevering and trying different methods unless I can get any definitive answer.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Bizarrely, I've had good results with tescos value unsweetened soya.

Bonsoy is the best I've ever used but you pay for what you get there


----------

